# <tables ausrichtungsproble>



## mageDSA (25. Mai 2002)

Hallo

Auf www.magedsa.at 

Mach ich mir grad ne Homepage.


Ich hab als Header hab ich eine table und das ist Logo drinnen. (Spalte)
dann eine 2te table die aus 3 Spalten besteht
dann eine 3te table (1 Spalte)
dann eine 4te table (1 Spalte)
dann eine 5te table (1 Spalte)

Ich hab alles tables auf center ausgerichtet. 
Ok soweit so gut.

Aber wenn ich das Fenster kleiner mache so den rechten rand zur hälfte des Bildschirms zuschiebe dann sind meine tables verschoben.

Logo table grösser als rest tables.


Der Code wär auf der Page und ist durchstrukturiert (Info) hoffe ich doch zumindest.


Achja was will ich.

Ich will wenn man das Fenster kleiner macht das alles im center ist und alle tables gleich gross bleiben.


Frage ist das möglich ?


Danke


----------



## rookie (25. Mai 2002)

pack doch alles in eine Tabelle mit einer zeile und einer spalte.

da gibts du dann die Breite an (z.b. width="700" )

und schon bleiben alle tabellen so groß wie vorher .... aber mit width="100%" geht das nicht ... sowie du dass jetzt gemacht hast.


OR


du gibst in der ersten tabelle die breite an, ist net so umständlich


----------



## mageDSA (25. Mai 2002)

*hmm *

@rookie

Danke für Deine nette Antwort  

Aber meine Mittler Table besteht ja aus 3 Spalten

Da soll Links ein Menue hin in der Mitte ein Text und Rechts die rechte Menuspalte.

Aber wenn ich das alles in einer Tabelle mache bekomm ich das net so hin wie ich will.

Aber Danke für die Antwort


----------



## rookie (25. Mai 2002)

*heah?* *nichts check*

du kannst die tabellen doch auch dann verschachteln ... 

versteh dein prob net so ganz , weil es eigentlich gar keins ist


----------



## t0ny (25. Mai 2002)

*also*

moin ihr beiden

also magedsa, ersetze mal den quelltext durch deinen alten und probiers mal. 
eigentlich ist es das, wie es rookie beschrieben hat. wenn du weiterhin noch probs siehst, dann lass das erst mal ruhen. 
pack erst mal die seite mit deinen inhalten voll, dann kann man immer noch feinabstimmungen machen.


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<!-- saved from url=(0022)http://www.magedsa.at/ -->
<!-- saved from url=(0022)http://internet.e-mail --><HTML><HEAD><TITLE>mageDSA</TITLE>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=windows-1252"><LINK 
href="mageDSA-Dateien/magedsa.css" type=text/css rel=stylesheet>
<META content="MSHTML 5.50.4616.200" name=GENERATOR></HEAD>
<BODY bgColor=#000082><!--  HEADER - ANFANG -->
<TABLE 
style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000082 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000082 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000082 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000082 1px solid" 
height=15 width="600" align=center bgColor=#ffffff>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD vAlign=top align=middle width="100%"><FONT face=Arial color=#3655e4 
      size=1><IMG alt=magedsa.at src="mageDSA-Dateien/titelmagedsa.gif" 
      align=center border=0> </FONT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--  HEADER - END -->
<TABLE 
style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000082 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000082 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000082 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000082 1px solid" 
height=900 width="600" align=center bgColor=#ffffff>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD vAlign=top width=120><!-- LINKE SPALTE  - ANFANG -->
      <TABLE height=800 width=120 valign="top">
        <TBODY>
        <TR><BR><FONT face="Times New Roman" color=#3655e4 size=2><A 
          href="http://www.magedsa.at/#">Platzhalter</A> <BR><A 
          href="http://www.magedsa.at/pic/desktop.jpg">My Desktop</A> 
        </FONT></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><!-- LINKE SPALTE - ENDE --><!--  MITTE - ANFANG   -->
    <TD vAlign=top align=middle width=600><BR><FONT face="Times New Roman" 
      color=#3655e4 size=2><BR><BR><FONT color=#ff0000>
      <H1>!</H1></FONT><BR><BR><IMG src="mageDSA-Dateien/stupid.gif"> </FONT></TD><!-- MITTE - ENDE     --><!-- RECHTE SPALTE - ANFANG   -->
    <TD vAlign=top width=120>
      <TABLE width="100%" border=0 height?800?>
        <TBODY>
        <TR><BR><FONT face="Times New Roman" color=#3655e4 size=2><A 
          href="http://www.magedsa.at/#">RECHTE SPALTE 
      </A></FONT></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><!-- RECHTE SPALTE - ENDE --></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- ZWISCHEN - ANFANG --><!-- ZWISCHEN- ENDE --><!-- FOOTER 1 BLUE - ANFANG --><!-- FOOTER 1 BLUE - ENDE --><!-- ZWISCHEN - ANFANG --><!-- ZWISCHEN- ENDE --><!-- CREDITS TABLE - ANFANG -->
<TABLE 
style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000082 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000082 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000082 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000082 1px solid" 
height=15 width="600" align=center bgColor=#ffffff>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD vAlign=bottom align=middle width="100%"><FONT face=Arial color=#5788e4 
      size=1>Design by <A href="http://www.magedsa.at/"><BR><IMG alt=magedsa.at 
      src="mageDSA-Dateien/magedsa_logo.gif" align=bottom border=0> 
      <BR></A>Domain and webspace hosted by <A 
      href="http://www.inter.at/"><BR><IMG alt=Inter.at 
      src="mageDSA-Dateien/inter_logo.gif" align=bottom border=0> 
  </A></FONT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- CREDITS TABLE - END --><!-- ZWISCHEN - ANFANG -->
<TABLE height=5 width="100%" border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- ZWISCHEN - ENDE --><!-- SYSTEM INFO - ANFANG -->
<TABLE 
style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" 
height=20 width="600" align=center bgColor=#ffffff>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD vAlign=bottom align=middle width="100%"><FONT face=Arial color=#5788e4 
      size=1>System Info: <A href="http://www.apache.org/">Apache -</A> <A 
      href="http://http://www.mysql.org">MySQL -</A> <A 
      href="http://www.php.net/">PHP -</A> <A 
      href="http://cgi.resourceindex.com/">CGI |</A> </FONT><FONT color=#5788e4 
      size=1 face?Arial?>Your IP-Adress: </FONT><FONT color=#ff0000 size=1 
      face?Arial?>217.226.252.23 </FONT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- SYSTEM INFO - END --><!-- ZWISCHEN - ANFANG -->
<TABLE height=5 width="600" border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- ZWISCHEN - ENDE --><!-- FOOTER 2 BLUE - ANFANG --><!-- FOOTER 2 BLUE - ENDE --><!-- ZWISCHEN - ANFANG --><!-- ZWISCHEN - ENDE --><!-- YEAR - ANFANG -->
<TABLE height=5 width="600" bgColor=#ffffff border=0>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD vAlign=bottom align=middle width="100%"><FONT face=Impact 
      color=#ee5566 size=1>2002 <A href="mailto:tom@magedsa.at"><IMG alt=Kontakt 
      src="mageDSA-Dateien/mail.gif" align=middle border=0></A> Tom 
  </FONT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- YEAR - ENDE --></BODY></HTML>
```

mfg
t0ny


----------



## mageDSA (25. Mai 2002)

Super es funktioniert Klasse Danke t0ny für den ausgebesserten Code

Big Thx t0ny hast mir echt geholfen *spitze*


Auch ein Super fettes Dankeschön @ rookie 

Ich habs leider net gecheckt aber jetzt durch t0ny´s verbesserten Code hab ich es gemerkt.

 

Super Danke nochmals jetzt kann ich endlich durch Euch meine Page fertig machen da ja die Tables jetzt Bombenfest stehen


----------



## t0ny (25. Mai 2002)

*bitte bitte*

aber rookie gebührt ebenfalls die ehre  

(ps: schau mal auf der forum startseite ganz unten zu deinen privaten messages! thx

mfg
t0ny


----------



## mageDSA (25. Mai 2002)

*Geht klar*

Geht klar t0ny

Das habt Ihr Euch verdient

Danke nochmals


----------



## rookie (25. Mai 2002)

nicht der Rede wert 

hab gern geholfen


----------



## t0ny (26. Mai 2002)

*nur mal so*

als kleine anmerkung:
ist der hauptteil nicht ein bisschen klein?







du brauchst ja nur, wo ich überall '600' hingeschrieben habe, die größe ändern. vielleicht 700 oder so, aber dafür ist dann wieder das logo oben zu klein (in der breite).
nur so als anmerkung.  

mfg
t0ny


----------



## mageDSA (26. Mai 2002)

@t0ny

Hi

Du hast vollkommen recht t0ny

Ich werd das breiter machen auch werd ich das Logo neu machen im selben stil.

Ich bin da recht penibel und muss alles so sein wie ich es mir vorstelle. 

Aber ich danke Dir das Du mich so super supportest mit Tips und Tricks.


----------

